# Fehler bei 2007.0 AMD64 Stage3?

## Donhilion

Ich wollte mal wieder Gentoo installieren, welches ich, in einem Anflug von Leichtsinn, vor einiger Zeit deinstalliert hatte.

Ich habe mir also die 2007.0 Minimal CD gedownloaded, gebrannt und bin nach dem Handbuch mit der Installation vorgegangen.

An dem Punkt, an dem ich das Stage3-Archiv enpacken muss scheint das auch ganz gut zu funktionieren, nur nach dem Enpacken stand da:

tar: Error delayed from previous errors

Da das ganze ja vorher jede Menge entpackt hatte hab ich das erstmal großzügig ignoriert. Ich habe dann mit der Installation weitergemacht und an dem Punkt wo ich zum ersten mal emerge benutzen kam dann ein Fehler dass der Server nicht zu erreichen sei und dass ich es später noch einmal versuchen sollte. So hab ich dann erstmal meine Internetverbindung erfolgreich getestet und habe emerge noch mermals versucht zu benutzen.

Also hab ich nochmal von vorne angefangen und bei dem Stage3-Archiv nochmal geguckt ob wieder der Fehler vorkam. Und er kam.

Kann es sein dass das Stage3-Archiv fehlerhaft ist? Bei dem

"md5sum -c stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS"  kam auch brav

"stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2: OK"

Und ich denke dass ich mit der Eingabe von "tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2"  nicht viel falsch machen kann.

Ich wollte jetzt wissem, ob es da ein bekanntes Problem mit dem Stage3-Archiv gibt oder ob ich den tar-Fehler tatsächlich ignorieren kann und ob das emerge-Problem einen anderen Ursprung haben könnte.

Auserdem habe ich noch mit dem Gedanken gepielt eine ältere Version von Gentoo zu installieren. Da ich aber mit Gentoo relativ unerfahren bin weiß ich nicht ob ich mit der 2007.0 CD einfach die anderen Stage und Portage Daten runterladen kann/muss für eine ältere Version oder ob ich da auch noch eine andere CD brauche.

Schon mal Danke im Voraus

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich weiß, dass das jetzt nicht viel hilft, aber ich habe grade gestern ein x86_64-System mit heruntergeladenen Stage 3-Archiv installiert, ohne tar-Fehler und ohne emerge-Probleme (dafür aber mit zahlreichen Kernel Panics, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...).

Ich hab die CD noch hier, gib doch mal den MD5-Hash deines Archivs, dann kann ich dir sagen, ob ich tatsächlich das gleiche Archiv wie du verwendet habe.

Chris

----------

## Donhilion

Ich habe die Installation heute morgen nochmal ausprobiert.

Also, der Fehler heißt nochmal genau:

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

Ich weiß zur Zeit leider nicht was der MD5-Hash ist, aber ich kann mal die Daten dere Dateien angeben:

stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2                   30.04.

stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2.CONTENTS  03.05.

stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS    02.05.

stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2.asc             02.05.

Bei dem Entpacken scheint das auch zu funktionieren. Schlieslich wird etwa 1 bis 2 Minuten entpackt. Das ganze bricht dann mit der oben genannten Fehlermeldung nach

"./bin/groups"

ab.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

gib mal ein:

md5sum stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

Dann erhältst du den Hash der Datei (dauert ein paar Sekündchen, bis er errechnet ist).

Mit dem habe ich installiert und es hat wunderbar funktioniert:

prometheus / # md5sum stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

0cb43e0049e79cb5cd25a477355de212  stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

Wenn du also den gleichen Hash hast, würde ich mal in Richtung Hardware-Fehler denken. Hast du schonmal einen Memtest gemacht? Auf der Gentoo-CD ist einer drauf, einfach beim Hochfahren beim Bootprompt memtest86 als Kernel wählen.

Chris

----------

## Donhilion

Erst mal möchte ich mich entschuldigen, dass ich mich hier eine ganze Woche nicht gemeldet habe, aber ich hatte am Freitag mündliche Prüfung.

So, der Memtest hat folgenden Fehler gefunden:

```
Tst  |  Pass  |  Failing Address  |   Good   |   Bad    |  Err Bits  |  Count  |  Chan

4    |   0    |    0000432d9f4    | 98ed5054 | 98fd5054 |  00100000  |    1    |
```

Hat der Memtest  diesen Fehler auch schon behoben oder kann ich beim Booten der CD irgendwie angeben, dass dieser Bereich nicht benutzt wird?

----------

## dakjo

Hast du zwei oder mehr RAM Riegel in deinem Rechner? Dann nimm einen raus und lass MEMTest nochmal laufen.

Taucht der Fehler wieder auf nimm den Riegel raus und benutz den anderen.

Taucht er wieder auf ist wohl das MOBO inne Socken .....

Ich glaub auch nicht, das es da was gibt womit mann "SICHER" Speicherbereiche ausblenden kann, vor allem weil meistens der gesamte Riegel karp0t ist.

----------

## Donhilion

Heute habe ich einen neuen Rambaustein gekauft und erfolgreich Gentoo installiert!

Danke für den Tipp.

----------

